# Anybody with a non-ICT Qualification but in an ICT Profession?



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a positive RPL Assessment by ACS for 9 years as ICT BA. However, they have not commented about my non-ICT Qualification, which is understandable. I am an MBA (Post-Grad.). 
I have already applied for 175. I wanted to know whether DIAC will automatically award me 15 points (for Qualification) based on my non-ICT Graduation/ Post-Graduation certificates. 
Would be grateful if someone with a similar profile shares his/her inputs on this.


----------



## goswami_sm (Nov 19, 2011)

bangalg said:


> I have a positive RPL Assessment by ACS for 9 years as ICT BA. However, they have not commented about my non-ICT Qualification, which is understandable. I am an MBA (Post-Grad.).
> I have already applied for 175. I wanted to know whether DIAC will automatically award me 15 points (for Qualification) based on my non-ICT Graduation/ Post-Graduation certificates.
> Would be grateful if someone with a similar profile shares his/her inputs on this.


I believe you will have to get your highest educational qualification evaluated by vetassess to claim points for educational qualification, this is mentioned in the PDF on DIAC site published for the points test changes implemented post 1st July 2011.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

goswami_sm said:


> I believe you will have to get your highest educational qualification evaluated by vetassess to claim points for educational qualification, this is mentioned in the PDF on DIAC site published for the points test changes implemented post 1st July 2011.


I don't think so. vetassess evaluates the qualification along with your experience. Both the qual. and experience are assessed only with respect to a nominated occupation. They don't simply assess only educational qual if it is unrelated to your nominated occupation as in my case.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## pawinder_gupta (Nov 20, 2011)

bangalg said:


> I have a positive RPL Assessment by ACS for 9 years as ICT BA. However, they have not commented about my non-ICT Qualification, which is understandable. I am an MBA (Post-Grad.).
> I have already applied for 175. I wanted to know whether DIAC will automatically award me 15 points (for Qualification) based on my non-ICT Graduation/ Post-Graduation certificates.
> Would be grateful if someone with a similar profile shares his/her inputs on this.



I applied under ICT category and I have my qualification in Non ICT field. ACS had mentioned that my bachelors is equivalent to AQF Diploma in Computer Science. 

In your case, the education qualification marks that you will get will be on discretion of DIAC.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Pawinder,
Thanks for the response. May I ask what exactly was your basic qualification?


----------



## sstar (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Bangalg;

By this do you mean to say that if one has a non-ICT degree say a grad/PG in commerce & I receive ACS assesment via RPL. Then for the degree he / she wouldn't get the 15 points when DIAC considers that person'e visa application?



bangalg said:


> I don't think so. vetassess evaluates the qualification along with your experience. Both the qual. and experience are assessed only with respect to a nominated occupation. They don't simply assess only educational qual if it is unrelated to your nominated occupation as in my case.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## pawinder_gupta (Nov 20, 2011)

bangalg said:


> Hi Pawinder,
> Thanks for the response. May I ask what exactly was your basic qualification?


I have done B.E. in production engineering. 

Even though your qualification is not assessed by DIAC, you will still get points for it. The exact points you get, will be on DIAC discretion.


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

bangalg said:


> I have a positive RPL Assessment by ACS for 9 years as ICT BA. However, they have not commented about my non-ICT Qualification, which is understandable. I am an MBA (Post-Grad.).
> I have already applied for 175. I wanted to know whether DIAC will automatically award me 15 points (for Qualification) based on my non-ICT Graduation/ Post-Graduation certificates.
> Would be grateful if someone with a similar profile shares his/her inputs on this.



I'm also keen to find out if DIAC will award me 15 points for Qualification too. I have a Bachelor of Electronics and Communications Engineering from Curtin University of Technology, Perth and applying for Developer Programmer as I have more than 8 years in this field. I am pretty confused because a friend of mine says that my degree is irrelevant (non-ICT) and won't get me points unless I get assessed by VETASSESS to get the 15 points for my qualification. The unfortunate thing is VETASSESS has closed all applications till 1 July 2012.

I will be submitting to ACS by 10th April as I am awaiting all my employer references to be ready. Am keeping fingers crossed that ACS is the only assessment body I need to apply to. ACS is still accepting applications and guaranteeing a reply before July if submitted before April 27 so I still have time. 


From what I gather so far in this thread, is it right to say that only DIAC will assess whether your degree is relevant and decide what points you get while ACS assesses whether your nominated occupation is relevant decide how much points to get for work experience?


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

kitkar said:


> I'm also keen to find out if DIAC will award me 15 points for Qualification too. I have a Bachelor of Electronics and Communications Engineering from Curtin University of Technology, Perth and applying for Developer Programmer as I have more than 8 years in this field. I am pretty confused because a friend of mine says that my degree is irrelevant (non-ICT) and won't get me points unless I get assessed by VETASSESS to get the 15 points for my qualification. The unfortunate thing is VETASSESS has closed all applications till 1 July 2012.
> 
> I will be submitting to ACS by 10th April as I am awaiting all my employer references to be ready. Am keeping fingers crossed that ACS is the only assessment body I need to apply to. ACS is still accepting applications and guaranteeing a reply before July if submitted before April 27 so I still have time.
> 
> ...



I am a B.E in ECE and I got my degree accepted by DIAC without any issues. Your friend is giving wrong information.

In my ACS letter, they recognized all my work experience in every company and mentioned that my degree is equivalent to Aus BE degree.

So, I think you will not have any issues.

BTW, I have a question. My friend is a M.Sc in Computer Science. He needs to go thro RPL or normal route? He has more than 8 year of exp in IT


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks dreamaus for your reply. It is quite reassuring. Btw may I also confirm that your nominated work falls under software and applications programmers?

I won't be able to provide opinion on your question as I am pretty new with this. I guess your question is posed to the more experienced & knowledgable members in this forum.


----------



## dreamaus (Nov 12, 2011)

kitkar said:


> Thanks dreamaus for your reply. It is quite reassuring. Btw may I also confirm that your nominated work falls under software and applications programmers?
> 
> I won't be able to provide opinion on your question as I am pretty new with this. I guess your question is posed to the more experienced & knowledgable members in this forum.


oh that question is for other members. 

my nominated occ is Computer Networks and Systems Engineer which falls under ICT jobs.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

dreamaus said:


> I am a B.E in ECE and I got my degree accepted by DIAC without any issues. Your friend is giving wrong information.
> 
> In my ACS letter, they recognized all my work experience in every company and mentioned that my degree is equivalent to Aus BE degree.
> 
> ...


Hi dreamaus,
The difference between my RPL assessment and the one you got is that yours clearly stated that the degree is equivalent to Aus BE degree. In my case, nothing has been mentioned about my degree because it is completely non-technical.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi guys,
I got to know from an Indian who migrated to Australia with a BSc (microbiology) degree as an ICT professional. DIAC gave him full "qualification" points as a Bachelor. For ACS assessment, he went through the RPL route just like many of us. In short, nothing to worry if you have a Regular Bachelor degree from India. You will get your 15 points for Qualifications.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sstar (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey did this friend apply for the PR after July 2010. I was speaking to a agent last week he is giving me a different idea.





bangalg said:


> Hi guys,
> I got to know from an Indian who migrated to Australia with a BSc (microbiology) degree as an ICT professional. DIAC gave him full "qualification" points as a Bachelor. For ACS assessment, he went through the RPL route just like many of us. In short, nothing to worry if you have a Regular Bachelor degree from India. You will get your 15 points for Qualifications.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

sstar said:


> Hey did this friend apply for the PR after July 2010. I was speaking to a agent last week he is giving me a different idea.


No. This was 10 yrs.back. Have things changed now? That would be surprising. Pl let me know what your agent sai.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## sstar (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey Bangalg;

I'm not sure whether things have changed. Let me declare something before I detail what the agent told. Look I'm myself from Andhra JNTU, Hyderabad. The agent is also from Andhra.

The agent told me there was a scandal in Australia immigration involving Andhra & north east India about illegal university certificates. Hence DIAC is quite sceptical about Indian degree's particularly from un-heard of ones particularly from Andhra & north east. Hence the agent advised me to go to vetassess for the points test. But from the time I prepared for that they closed the channel till july 12.




bangalg said:


> No. This was 10 yrs.back. Have things changed now? That would be surprising. Pl let me know what your agent sai.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

bangalg said:


> I have a positive RPL Assessment by ACS for 9 years as ICT BA. However, they have not commented about my non-ICT Qualification, which is understandable. I am an MBA (Post-Grad.).
> I have already applied for 175. I wanted to know whether DIAC will automatically award me 15 points (for Qualification) based on my non-ICT Graduation/ Post-Graduation certificates.
> Would be grateful if someone with a similar profile shares his/her inputs on this.


Hi Bangalg,
I am in same situation as you were earlier. I.e. I got positive RPL assessment by ACS but in the ACS result they have not mentioned about Non IT degree/degree. I was allocated a CO and CO raised concern that ACS has not mentioned about the degree. Now, what to do for claiming 15 points for qualification?
I see in your signature that you have already got grant. Wanted to know what were the step was you have taken. You help is much appreciated.

Thanks
DSA


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

DSA said:


> Hi Bangalg,
> I am in same situation as you were earlier. I.e. I got positive RPL assessment by ACS but in the ACS result they have not mentioned about Non IT degree/degree. I was allocated a CO and CO raised concern that ACS has not mentioned about the degree. Now, what to do for claiming 15 points for qualification?
> I see in your signature that you have already got grant. Wanted to know what were the step was you have taken. You help is much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Don't worry. You will get your 15 points if you are a Graduate from India-even if the degree is non-IT.


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Don't worry. You will get your 15 points if you are a Graduate from India-even if the degree is non-IT.



Thanks  for positive words. Do I need to do anything? Or CO will automaticaly consider the degree points. As CO highlighted that ACS should mention about degree in the assesment result.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

DSA said:


> Thanks  for positive words. Do I need to do anything? Or CO will automaticaly consider the degree points. As CO highlighted that ACS should mention about degree in the assesment result.


It is automatic. I am assuming you have a regular college degree from an Indian University.


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

bangalg said:


> It is automatic. I am assuming you have a regular college degree from an Indian University.




Yes, reqular degree The only worry part is CO highlighted it and raised a concern as to why ACS has not mentioned my graduate and masters degree and asked that ACS should include it.


----------



## Sabariram (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi DSA,

I am into IT with non IT bachelor degree. My consultant advised me to go for points test in VETASSES. Even for me, ACS has not mentioned anything about my degree.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

DSA said:


> Yes, reqular degree The only worry part is CO highlighted it and raised a concern as to why ACS has not mentioned my graduate and masters degree and asked that ACS should include it.


Really strange. What's your degree and number of IT experience?


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

Sabariram said:


> Hi DSA,
> 
> I am into IT with non IT bachelor degree. My consultant advised me to go for points test in VETASSES. Even for me, ACS has not mentioned anything about my degree.


Hi Sabariram,

VETASSES point test for qualification assesment can only be done when either any other assessing athourity (ACS) or DIAC has refered.


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Really strange. What's your degree and number of IT experience?




M.Tech , 13+ years of IT exp.


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

Sabariram said:


> Hi DSA,
> 
> I am into IT with non IT bachelor degree. My consultant advised me to go for points test in VETASSES. Even for me, ACS has not mentioned anything about my degree.


Hi Sabariram,
VETASSES point test for qualification assessment can only be done when either any other assessing authority (ACS) or DIAC has referred. Is that the case for you? Anyone referred? 
As in my case just CO highlighted that ACS should mention the non it degree.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I had written a query to ACS just after my skill assessment result was out...here's the response:

I: There has been no mention in the letter about my educational qualifications which are B.Com.(Honours) and M.Com. What do I need to do to get my qualifications recognized by ACS? Is there a different assessment procedure I need to go through to get the required points for my education under DIAC application system? 

ACS: Your Commerce degrees are not ICT related meaning that we cannot assess them which is why they are not on the result letter.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Also, pls see the query I had posted to Vetassess and the response I got:

I: I just got a positive skill assessment from ACS for ANZSCO Code 261111 (ICT Business Analyst). I now want to get my educational qualifications certified which are non IT in nature. I have a Bachelors of Commerce (Honours) and a Masters of Commerce from Delhi University in India. How can I get it accessed from Vetassess? Also, will I get points for these qualifications under DIAC? Thanks

Vetassess: Thank you for your email.

If you have been referred to VETASSESS by another assessing authority for an assessment of your unrelated or higher qualifications you can apply using our online application form or by completing and submitting the SRG34 Application for VETASSESS Advisory Letter on Qualification(s) for Points Test Purposes (non-VETASSESS occupations)

This completed and signed form can be sent via post along with any relevant supporting documents and the payment (not applicable to online payments done) to the following address....

POINT IS THAT NOBODY WANTS TO PUT ANYTHING IN BLACK AND WHITE :-(


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

I am B.com + MBA from India. ACS did not comment on my qualification. But I got full 15 pts. So I would say don't worry about it unless CO asks you to get assessment from Vettassess.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi bangalg, I m pinning my hopes on the same as well...

Hi DSA, there is an urgent assessment form on Vetassess website ( http://www.vetassess.com.au/downloa...t/SRG05 Urgency Request.pdf?id=190820121105PM ). If, god forbid, your CO insists for Vetassess assessment, you may ask him to give information so that you can fill up this form...hope it helps..

Good Luck...


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi bangalg, I m pinning my hopes on the same as well...
> 
> Hi DSA, there is an urgent assessment form on Vetassess website ( http://www.vetassess.com.au/downloa...t/SRG05 Urgency Request.pdf?id=190820121105PM ). If, god forbid, your CO insists for Vetassess assessment, you may ask him to give information so that you can fill up this form...hope it helps..
> 
> Good Luck...


Many Thanks karan_2891.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi DSA,

Did your CO respond?

Thx


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi DSA,
> 
> Did your CO respond?
> 
> Thx



Not Yet.....


----------



## Sabariram (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi DSA,

I did my VETASSESS assessment on my own to be on a safer side. It was not referred by DIAC/ACS. You need to fill up SRG34 application for the same. Please do search for 'SRG34' in VETASSESS website.


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Sabariram,

You are right but even when you open that form it says that it can be done only on the advice of DIAC or another assessing authority....they gave me the same response when I wrote them an email. It may be their business model to eventually assess qualification w/o any authority asking for it, but then it contradicts.what they mention on their website...

Anyways, lets see what CO tells DSA and we can be.finally sure of the right misuse operandi..

Thx


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

Sabariram said:


> Hi DSA,
> 
> I did my VETASSESS assessment on my own to be on a safer side. It was not referred by DIAC/ACS. You need to fill up SRG34 application for the same. Please do search for 'SRG34' in VETASSESS website.


Thanks Sabariram, how much time VETASSESS assesment took?


----------



## DSA (Aug 18, 2012)

karan_2891 said:


> Hi Sabariram,
> 
> You are right but even when you open that form it says that it can be done only on the advice of DIAC or another assessing authority....they gave me the same response when I wrote them an email. It may be their business model to eventually assess qualification w/o any authority asking for it, but then it contradicts.what they mention on their website...
> 
> ...





As of now CO is only asking that ACS should mention it atleast. So written to ACS and waiting. When this does not work out then the only option would be VETEASSESS...


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi DSA,

I did not get you, pardon me for that. What is he expecting them to write, did he mention that?

Can you please PM me with your email Id?

Thx


----------



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

HI DSA,

Any luck with DIAC/ACS?

Thnx


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Bangalg, i have got an invitation for 189 today and little bit skeptical about all these things.
I have a BCOM Degree (2003), Acs(RPL) assessed me as analyst developer from dec 2003 to dec 2008 (5 years). So as per EOI i claim 15 points for BCOM degree and 10 points for work experience. But i still doubt if DIAC will give me 15 points for BCOM degree since it is non ICT + the assessment does not mention anything about my degree since it is non ICT.
Nothing that i can do now, since i already have an invitation but yes i still have a step where i can back-out and save my visa fees by not applying.
I need your views on the same.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

prgopala said:


> Bangalg, i have got an invitation for 189 today and little bit skeptical about all these things.
> I have a BCOM Degree (2003), Acs(RPL) assessed me as analyst developer from dec 2003 to dec 2008 (5 years). So as per EOI i claim 15 points for BCOM degree and 10 points for work experience. But i still doubt if DIAC will give me 15 points for BCOM degree since it is non ICT + the assessment does not mention anything about my degree since it is non ICT.
> Nothing that i can do now, since i already have an invitation but yes i still have a step where i can back-out and save my visa fees by not applying.
> I need your views on the same.


Hello,
I am BCom + MBA and I was given full 15 pts on account of my BCom qual. Actually, it's a grey area. DIAC says that ACS will also give an opinion on your qualification but ACS does not say anything if you are a non-engineer. On the other hand, 15 pts are supposed to be given by DIAC if you are a Graduate. 
I personally think it is ok to apply. It is not your fault that you have a non-tech qualification. If DIAC really needed tech qualification it would have clearly said so in their points system. The worse case scenario for you would be where DIAC asks you for a separate assessment of your B.Com by (I think) Vetasess. You certainly have a case.
Also, Rs.1.5 Lakh is not such a big deal. it is worth the risk. Do you have any other IT certifications? That would help as well in terms of an overall opinion. It would be an over- reaction on your part of you were to not apply because you have a non-tech qual.


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Bangalg, i have got an invitation for 189 today and little bit skeptical about all these things.
> I have a BCOM Degree (2003), Acs(RPL) assessed me as analyst developer from dec 2003 to dec 2008 (5 years). So as per EOI i claim 15 points for BCOM degree and 10 points for work experience. But i still doubt if DIAC will give me 15 points for BCOM degree since it is non ICT + the assessment does not mention anything about my degree since it is non ICT.
> Nothing that i can do now, since i already have an invitation but yes i still have a step where i can back-out and save my visa fees by not applying.
> I need your views on the same.


Hi prgopala. I am also planning to have my skills assessed by ACS. I have a 5 years System Analyst work experience (SAP ERP Application Technology Consultant).

Just like you i have some worries regarding my non ICT degree (Commerce, Major in Financial Accounting, I graduated year 2006).

By the way what's the result your the RPL assessment ? can you share to me some tips to create an RPL? 

Thank you so much 


sariah08


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hello,
> I am BCom + MBA and I was given full 15 pts on account of my BCom qual. Actually, it's a grey area. DIAC says that ACS will also give an opinion on your qualification but ACS does not say anything if you are a non-engineer. On the other hand, 15 pts are supposed to be given by DIAC if you are a Graduate.
> I personally think it is ok to apply. It is not your fault that you have a non-tech qualification. If DIAC really needed tech qualification it would have clearly said so in their points system. The worse case scenario for you would be where DIAC asks you for a separate assessment of your B.Com by (I think) Vetasess. You certainly have a case.
> Also, Rs.1.5 Lakh is not such a big deal. it is worth the risk. Do you have any other IT certifications? That would help as well in terms of an overall opinion. It would be an over- reaction on your part of you were to not apply because you have a non-tech qual.



Hi bangalg.

Good Day! I would like to seek for your help. I have 5 years work experience as system analyst and also just like you I am not ICT Degree holder.

I have acquired my experiences from work and I have also gained certifications like ITIL v3 (which is I.T. in nature), has SAP Training Certifications, Project Management Intermediate and ISMS Course Completion to name a few. 

Iam planning to take the RPL route but i have some doubt if solid 5 years experience will be considered by ACS.. I am completing all the required documents
just to be sure that they could give me a positive assessment...maybe you can share your insights about my case.:confused2:


Thank you 

sariah08


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Bangalg, i have got an invitation for 189 today and little bit skeptical about all these things.
> I have a BCOM Degree (2003), Acs(RPL) assessed me as analyst developer from dec 2003 to dec 2008 (5 years). So as per EOI i claim 15 points for BCOM degree and 10 points for work experience. But i still doubt if DIAC will give me 15 points for BCOM degree since it is non ICT + the assessment does not mention anything about my degree since it is non ICT.
> Nothing that i can do now, since i already have an invitation but yes i still have a step where i can back-out and save my visa fees by not applying.
> I need your views on the same.


Congratulation prgopala  I am so glad that you got an invitation, I just checked my inbox and there is no invitation for me. Don't worry about the BCOM degree, u will get 15 points for that, I have seen a few guys in the same conditions and they got it, and also some of them r holding a degree from an Indian University.

As you know, I am also confused about the work experience point. All the best


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

sariah08 said:


> Hi bangalg.
> 
> Good Day! I would like to seek for your help. I have 5 years work experience as system analyst and also just like you I am not ICT Degree holder.
> 
> ...


Hi sariah08, if you use the GROUP B way, you may get the positive assessment much easier, you may need to get a certificate, you can find the list of certifications on ACS website.


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi tembelherif,

Thanks for your proposal. 

I think yes that's another way to get a positive assessment with ACS. I think DIAC also has the final word with regards giving away points.ray:


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

sariah08 said:


> Hi tembelherif,
> 
> Thanks for your proposal.
> 
> I think yes that's another way to get a positive assessment with ACS. I think DIAC also has the final word with regards giving away points.ray:


You are welcome


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

tembelherif said:


> You are welcome


By the way are you also taking the RPL route? I am looking for a sample RPL in the forum threads, but still struggling to find one.:ranger:


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

sariah08 said:


> Hi bangalg.
> 
> Good Day! I would like to seek for your help. I have 5 years work experience as system analyst and also just like you I am not ICT Degree holder.
> 
> ...


Sariah- I think you should go for it. If you have the proper experience certificates, you will have absolutely no problems with ACS. But Remember- ACS verifies the relevance of your experience while DIAC looks at the authenticity of the documents you have produced. If you are confident you have the right experience and have the docs to back it, go for it. And the cost of an ACS assessment is a small price to pay in the larger scheme of things. Take the chance.


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

sariah08 said:


> By the way are you also taking the RPL route? I am looking for a sample RPL in the forum threads, but still struggling to find one.:ranger:


I already got the positive assessment with GroupB option, but I saw some RPL samples on the internet. If you are not confident about preparing some reports for RPL application, you should try to get IT certifications that may help you to find a better job as well


----------



## Expat74 (Aug 26, 2012)

tembelherif said:


> I already got the positive assessment with GroupB option, but I saw some RPL samples on the internet. If you are not confident about preparing some reports for RPL application, you should try to get IT certifications that may help you to find a better job as well


Hi tembelherif

What is your total work experience? I 've seen on the ACS site under "ICT-Skills-Assessment-Wizard-Guide" that, people who take RPL route should _require at least six (6) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to your nominated occupation, to be successful._

I have 5years and 9months of total experience, I am confused whether to apply now or wait till I complete 6years. If I wait for some more time, I am worried that the cap might hit?

Can someone enlighten me please


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

Guys,
Anubody with Telecommunication Engg with ICT experience applied for RPL/VETASSESS, please let me know! Need some info!

Thanks!


----------



## tembelherif (Aug 2, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> Hi tembelherif
> 
> What is your total work experience? I 've seen on the ACS site under "ICT-Skills-Assessment-Wizard-Guide" that, people who take RPL route should _require at least six (6) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to your nominated occupation, to be successful._
> 
> ...


I have 9 years work experience that are assessed by ACS. If you would like to use the RPL way and if they say you need at least 6 years experience, you should wait. They also tend to count less your work experience according to your reference letters. I wish you can get positive result


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

Expat74 said:


> Hi tembelherif
> 
> What is your total work experience? I 've seen on the ACS site under "ICT-Skills-Assessment-Wizard-Guide" that, people who take RPL route should _require at least six (6) years of full time professional ICT work experience in a field closely related to your nominated occupation, to be successful._
> 
> ...



Hi Expat74, maybe you can also ask for prgopala's insight about your doubts.


----------



## VGrover (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi bangalg.

I have similar confusion whether to through RPL way or not... Pls find brief of qualification and experience below and suggest 

Summary of Qualifications : 
1.BSc(Hons) Physics ( Major) from Delhi University 
2.Diploma in IT from Tata Infotect (2 years) - under IGNOU 
3.(Cisco) CCIE cerification in Routing and switching ( Mentioned on ACS website under "Vendor Certification - the following Vendor Certifications are assessed comparable to an AQF Diploma with an ICT major" 

More than 7 years of experience in Networking - Design , Implementation , Pre-Sales with top-shot Companies in India 

Thanks in advance for reply..


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

VGrover said:


> Hi bangalg.
> 
> I have similar confusion whether to through RPL way or not... Pls find brief of qualification and experience below and suggest
> 
> ...


I think you have no option but to go with RPL. Your certifications should help. Ensure your experience certificates talk about what you did with respect to SDLC and focus less on 'Pre-Sales'.


----------



## VGrover (Sep 6, 2012)

bangalg said:


> I think you have no option but to go with RPL. Your certifications should help. Ensure your experience certificates talk about what you did with respect to SDLC and focus less on 'Pre-Sales'.


Hi bangalg,
According to "Summary of Criteria" -20 August 2012 document Page 2 , CCIE is treated as AQF diploma in ICT major.
Vendor Certification - the following Vendor Certifications are assessed comparable to an AQF Diploma with an ICT major
CCIE all tracks

So a a CCIE and a Bachelor's Degree in a NON-ICT field ( Physics in my case ) makes me eligible to apply for General Skill assessment.
thanks in advance for ur reply


----------



## VGrover (Sep 6, 2012)

bangalg said:


> I think you have no option but to go with RPL. Your certifications should help. Ensure your experience certificates talk about what you did with respect to SDLC and focus less on 'Pre-Sales'.


Hi bangalg,
According to "Summary of Criteria" -20 August 2012 document Page 2 , CCIE is treated as AQF diploma in ICT major.
Vendor Certification - the following Vendor Certifications are assessed comparable to an AQF Diploma with an ICT major
CCIE all tracks

So a a CCIE and a Bachelor's Degree in a NON-ICT field ( Physics in my case ) makes me eligible to apply for General Skill assessment.
Thanks in advance for reply


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

VGrover said:


> Hi bangalg,
> According to "Summary of Criteria" -20 August 2012 document Page 2 , CCIE is treated as AQF diploma in ICT major.
> Vendor Certification - the following Vendor Certifications are assessed comparable to an AQF Diploma with an ICT major
> CCIE all tracks
> ...


Hi 

Did you start your application process? curious how is the overall market there for CCIEs? I have a ccie in voice and am planning to apply for it. \

If anyone can shed some light on job prospects in Networking / IP Telephony field there?

Regards


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

DSA said:


> Not Yet.....


Hi DSA,

Did your application go thorugh or were you asked to get Points Test from VETASSESS? Request you to respond as I'm also having non ICT bachelor degree (mechanical engineering) and planning to VETASSESS. At the moment, have applied for NSW SS and awaiting the status


----------



## VGrover (Sep 6, 2012)

Hi,

Good news is that ACS considered valid CCIE certificate equivalent to AQF diploma.. So go ahead and apply!! 

Rgds.



monavy said:


> Hi
> 
> Did you start your application process? curious how is the overall market there for CCIEs? I have a ccie in voice and am planning to apply for it. \
> 
> ...


----------



## monavy (Jun 19, 2012)

VGrover said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good news is that ACS considered valid CCIE certificate equivalent to AQF diploma.. So go ahead and apply!!
> 
> Rgds.


Hi

I already got my ACS. I am worried about my non ICT Degree though.


----------



## krema (Dec 5, 2012)

Please share some insights regarding this, Is the minimum requirement for ACS work experience is 5 years? What if you only got less, i thought on the pointing system, you just need 3 years.


----------



## frodo12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I am really confused what does one mean by a non - IT degree. Do only branches 
like 'computer eng.' and 'information technology eng.' qualify as a 'IT degree' (from a regular engineering degree perspective) ? Anyone aware if branches like ECE / Telecommunication Engineering qualify as a ICT degree or not ?

Thanks.


----------



## K3tone (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello Seniors,

I request you to please check my case and clear my confusion.

I have 4 years B.Tech degree from National Institute of Technology, in Civil Engineering ( Ofcourse Non -ICT) But, now i have 5 years of SAP Experience with a Major MNC, with ITIL Certification and very good reference letters.

I have two questions

1. I know I have to go through RPL route, which i am ready to take. But, I have seen on ACS list the following thing, will they even ASEESS my profile ??? or will they straightforward say NO.
_Applicants with a degree qualification without ICT content.
• Applicants require a minimum of 6 years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.
• Applicants are required to provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed employment references and documentation._

2. Will I get points for my 5 years experience ( 10 points) and educational points (for a B.Tech degree)

3. what if i dont even consider B. tech degree points, i am happy with my 60 points (30 -Age, 20 IELTS, 10 Experience) .. and go and apply ?? 

what are my options .... please guide me !!


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

K3tone said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I request you to please check my case and clear my confusion.
> 
> ...


Here are the answers (inline)

1. I know I have to go through RPL route, which i am ready to take. But, I have seen on ACS list the following thing, will they even ASEESS my profile ??? or will they straightforward say NO.
_Applicants with a degree qualification without ICT content.
• Applicants require a minimum of 6 years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.
• Applicants are required to provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed employment references and documentation._

-> ACS will definitely do skill assessment for your experience. However, they won't assess your degree since it is non-ICT

2. Will I get points for my 5 years experience ( 10 points) and educational points (for a B.Tech degree)

-> Generally B.Tech degree is eligible for 15 points but I have seem some cases in the forum where it was treated as Diploma. I'm a non ICT degree holder (mechanical engineering) and was in a similar dilemma. So, to make things clear, I have opted for VETASSESS points only advice test and they have awarded 15 points

3. what if i dont even consider B. tech degree points, i am happy with my 60 points (30 -Age, 20 IELTS, 10 Experience) .. and go and apply ??

-> You will get additional points for qualification even if you claim as diploma holder. So, it is your call. My understanding is that visa rejection happens if one over claims in EOI. In your case, you are in a way under claiming (have bachelor degree but claiming as diploma) which should be fine. But take senior member suggestions as well on this point.


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Do not waste time guesstimating or asking around .

Skillselect has mechanism to accurately calculate your points . It takes into account your education and experience. The only input it takes from ACS is whether ACS was +ve and ref. no.

Start your EOI and save the draft . On some screens certain fields are mandatory, if you do not know the values , put 'tbd' and move on .Do not submit it if you are not ready. On 12th page you will see your points.

This is what it looks like -
















K3tone said:


> 2. Will I get points for my 5 years experience ( 10 points) and educational points (for a B.Tech degree)
> 
> 3. what if i dont even consider B. tech degree points, i am happy with my 60 points (30 -Age, 20 IELTS, 10 Experience) .. and go and apply ??
> 
> what are my options .... please guide me !!




I would ring ACS directly and ask. Most probably the rules will not be bent.



K3tone said:


> 1. I know I have to go through RPL route, which i am ready to take. But, I have seen on ACS list the following thing, will they even ASEESS my profile ??? or will they straightforward say NO.
> _Applicants with a degree qualification without ICT content.
> • Applicants require a minimum of 6 years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code.
> • Applicants are required to provide proven knowledge of skilled employment through detailed employment references and documentation._


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

expa2020a said:


> Do not waste time guesstimating or asking around .
> 
> Skillselect has mechanism to accurately calculate your points . It takes into account your education and experience. The only input it takes from ACS is whether ACS was +ve and ref. no.
> 
> ...


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

monavy said:


> Hi
> 
> I already got my ACS. I am worried about my non ICT Degree though.


dont worry....if your Degree is from a Indian university then you dont need any thing reference letters/ advise letters on your non ICT degree..I had a non ICT Degree from Madras University n I got my PR...even in my RPL nothing was mentioned on my degree...also I did not get any point test letters from vetassess

so jus apply and relax!!!!!

cheers kark


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a question which is bothering me.

I have over 5 years of overseas work experience. but I am in Australia for the last 2.8 years. So does DIAC only takes into account last 5 years?

In that case I will loose my 5 points. 

Jaik2012 please help me with this.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Jaik2012 (Jun 2, 2012)

ian.thomas said:


> I have a question which is bothering me.
> 
> I have over 5 years of overseas work experience. but I am in Australia for the last 2.8 years. So does DIAC only takes into account last 5 years?
> 
> ...


If I understand your question correctly, you are saying you have 5 years of overseas experience + last 2.8 years in Australia. If this is the case, as long as the profession is same, it will considered to my knowledge. Infact, you can get 10 points for overseas experience and 5 points for Australian experience. If you could wait another 4 months, then it will be 10 points since you will complete 3 years. 
You will come to know from ACS itself on how many years was considered for overall experience.


----------



## ian.thomas (Feb 8, 2013)

Jaik2012 said:


> If I understand your question correctly, you are saying you have 5 years of overseas experience + last 2.8 years in Australia. If this is the case, as long as the profession is same, it will considered to my knowledge. Infact, you can get 10 points for overseas experience and 5 points for Australian experience. If you could wait another 4 months, then it will be 10 points since you will complete 3 years.
> You will come to know from ACS itself on how many years was considered for overall experience.


Thanks a lot Jaik2012,

Its in bits and pieces.

June2003-June2004 After my BE
Sep2006-Jul2010 After my MBA
Jul2010-Jul2011 Post Grad Diploma in Australia
Sep2011-2013 Work ex

So not sure how many points should I claim for Work Ex and for Qual.

I have taken the RPL route.

If you can please advise.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## vcg (Mar 22, 2013)

I am willing to apply PR of Australia. I have BE degree with E&CE background and I have 8 years of experience in telecom software testing. My wife is BE degree holder with IP (Industrial Production) background and has 3 years of experience in Network Admin. With all these I am good to go with processing. 

Problem that we have is finding job there for my wife. Consultancy says that "in australia employers look candidate with minimum 5 years of experience in IT who is having non IT degree". So with this my wife cannot find job there as Industrial Production is non IT degree .

Can you please confirm that the above statements made by consultancy is true or false?


----------



## expa2020a (Feb 13, 2013)

Check post # 67 on EOI estimate

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ication-but-ict-profession-7.html#post1087163



ian.thomas said:


> Thanks a lot Jaik2012,
> 
> Its in bits and pieces.
> 
> ...


----------



## bhupesh545 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi all. I have done B. Tech in ECE after completing 3 year Diploma in ECE. I am working as a Technical Support Associate(customer support) in on the top computer MNC. My experience falls in ANZSCO category 3131 and for that assessing authority is TRA. 
Can I expect a positive outcome if I apply to TRA with above mentioned qualification and experience?


----------



## catchprem (Apr 16, 2013)

VGrover said:


> Hi bangalg,
> According to "Summary of Criteria" -20 August 2012 document Page 2 , CCIE is treated as AQF diploma in ICT major.
> Vendor Certification - the following Vendor Certifications are assessed comparable to an AQF Diploma with an ICT major
> CCIE all tracks
> ...



Sounds good.Would you know if ACS look for Valid Certification as I didnt see anything to that affect in there documentation but wanted to confirm if thats one of the unsaid rules.

I have MCSE which i completed in 1999 would you or anyone in this forum know if that should be good as equivalent to Diploma with ICT Major and I have around 8 yrs work experience in terms of eligibility towards Network ANZCo codes.


----------

